# Looking for Stone Cut Pro software



## heft01 (Feb 28, 2017)

Hello,
I recently purchased a large qty of Rhinestone inventory from a lady going out of business. I thought I was getting the actual software to create my logos in. I currently have corel 5x, and was hoping to find a copy of stone cut pro. 
Does anyone know where I can get it?


----------



## TherRtl (Oct 27, 2007)

Try digital art solutions.


----------

